# Emerson College Detective



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Detective*
Emerson College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/28/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Job Number: *JR003748

*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*
The Detective works directly for the Day Shift Sergeant and is responsible for follow-up investigations as assigned by command staff members. Reviews reports daily to determine those that warrant further investigation. Works in partnership with the Emerson community assisting those members who are seeking protective orders e.g. Domestic Violence Prevention, Dating Violence Prevention, Harassment Prevention etc. in navigating activities with other law enforcement agencies.

The Detective acts as the department court officer and oversees the department's evidence collection, storage and destruction activities to ensure adherence to department/college policies and procedures, department orders and state laws. Conducts initial employment personnel investigations as instructed. Accomplishes assignments per specific instructions, but their regularly assigned duties require considerable independence. Works closely and collaboratively with community members and groups, other Emerson College departments that deal with public safety issues, Boston police and fire, emergency medical services, the court system, and the larger surrounding community.
*Job Duties:*

Respond to significant calls for assistance from the community as directed
Identify and/or apprehend crime suspects, making arrests as necessary
Cooperate with and the principal liaison officer to other police agencies in matters relating to the apprehension of offenders and the investigation of offenses connected to campus incidents
Complete both mandated (e.g. CPR, Defensive Tactics, etc.) and specialized (e.g. emergency management, investigative techniques, crime analysis, etc.) training assignments
Work in partnership with campus stakeholders, liaise with community groups and individuals
Enter and retrieve data from a variety of computer software programs
Assist Director/Chief in establishing procedures by making recommendations regarding changes or improvements in Department operations
Represent the Department at meetings as required
Department's Crime Prevention Officer, responsible for assessing crime trends that impact the campus and publishing associated bulletins for the community
Provide fingerprint services as necessary to community members as needed
Functions as a patrol officer in situations as directed by the Chief of Police
*Primary Duties, Responsibilities, and Tasks:*

Conduct follow-up investigations, gather evidence, take statements in compliance with relevant statutory and constitutional legal requirements
Maintain all records concerning collection, storage and disposal of evidence, property and contraband associated with department investigations
Act as the department's prosecutor and court officer_(Property/Evidence Officer)_
Conduct all background investigations for prospective employees
*Essential Requirements:*

Previous investigative experience required, including interview and interrogation skills, preferably in a college environment
Thorough understanding of Criminal Law, Constitutional Law and the Massachusetts court system;
Previous experience collecting evidence from IP Camera systems
Possess and demonstrate ethical behavior, integrity and ability to accept responsibility for completing assigned duties
Ability to utilize the judgment to make good decisions and engage in problem-solving
Ability to multi-task well, be resourceful, and show initiative
Ability to work in dangerous and stressful situations
Possess analytical skill in interpreting and applying laws, regulations and policies to factual situations
Strong commitment to service and the ability to establish effective working relationships with all members of a culturally diverse institution
Excellent written and verbal communication skills;(report writing examples will be required)
Possess excellent organization abilities and be a highly motivated, adaptable, team player
Associate's Degree from an accredited college, Bachelor's Degree preferred
Ability to obtain a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license and the ability to be insured by the College's automobile liability insurer
Ability to be warranted as a Special State Police Officer by Massachusetts State Police
Successful completion of various fit for duty assessments; including a comprehensive background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a medical examination
Must meet the *April 1, 2020 State Police requirements for obtaining Special State Police Officer* powers as listed in 515 CMR 5.04: "General Standards for Appointment, (1) Applicant. Must not be less than 19 years old, a United States citizen, and an employee of an agency described in M.G.L. c. 22C, s56 through 68."Training in a Municipal or State Police academy or *Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and 372.5 hours training at a Reserve Intermittent Academy
Physical Requirements:*

Must be able to remain on feet for extended periods, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, and climb stairs, balance, walk, and run
Must be able to access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the upper-most floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available
Must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings
Must be physically able to operate Department equipment
Work includes exposure to elements, severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises
Work environment can exposure one to hazards and physical risks to personal safety
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and one's self from attack or physical assault
Must be able to wear the required uniform
Must be able to work different shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime shifts as required
*Please note: *This position has additional funding available for those with the proper qualifications and experiences roughly equivalent to $63,000 annually.
Grade of Position: A15N40 Scheduled Weekly Hours: 40.00 Hiring Range: $52,200.10 - $54,700.05


----------

